# Easter Weekend Shark Report 3/28-3/31



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Spring is finally here which means the high winds and seaweed is right around the corner. I needed to get one more trip in before the beaches are covered in seaweed. It's pretty cool that Texas A&M Galveston has a program called SEAS (Sargassum Early Advisory System). I checked it last week to see if they had spotted any big mats of seaweed. From previous reports it seemed like it was showing up in Galveston. Despite the SEAS bi weekly flyover report I got first hand updates from Nick, one of the local gurus. Water had looked good all week and there wasn't any weed. The surf was picking up but I was told it was still kayakable. 

I rolled down to the beach late Thursday night by myself. Wasn't sure if my buddy Pablo was going to join me or not. It was Easter weekend so everyone had plans. As I was about to hit the beach Pablo calls and says he will be down in the morning with the family. Cool, now I have someone to kayak out the baits for me! 

The moon was up and lighting up the beach. It was almost like daylight even though it wasn't a full moon. Unfortunately all the bait shops were closed so I didn't get a chance to pick up any fresh shrimp. All I had was fish bites and frozen crabs. I tossed both out while I was making a fire. Nothing sets the mood like a camp fire on the beach. Didn't have any luck on the fish bites or crab so I just sat around the camp fire hoping conditions would improve throughout the weekend. 























The next morning I slept in because Pablo was running a little late. About 7:30 I went down the beach to meet Pablo bc his vehicle isn't 4wd. As I was cruising down the beach I saw some birds working deep in the first gut. That's a good sign! We find a good spot and get to work catching bait. Doesn't take long before we have some whiting and a few sheepshead. They were coming in small at first but we managed to get a few keepers. 











The swells breaking at the first bar were no cake walk. They were ranging 3-5' high crashing over the first bar in sets of 4-5 with only a few seconds in between sets. It took Pablo a few tries to get past them but he finally made it. While I was rigging up my 9/0 I noticed that the anti-reverse lock wasn't working so I had to pull out the 12/0. Didn't really want to but that's all I had that would reach the green water. Both baits were set about 450 yards out where the water color changed. 

About 15 mins later the 6/0 takes off screaming like I've never heard it before. It doesn't stop for a good while after I tighten up the drag. Pablo gets up on the rack and fights the fish because he ran this one out. A gentleman by the name of Troy stops by with his two daughters to watch the action. 











While I was talking to Troy I notice the 12/0 bent over but I didn't hear the clicker. I get up and notice that the clicker wasn't set and line is peeling off. A classic day time double hook-up from the rack!










As Pablo's shark gets closer I ask Troy if he would take my reel while I go out and leader Pablo's shark. Having a few surf fishing trips under his belt and plenty of offshore experience he was the man for the job. Pablo was just about to get his shark over the first bar when the shark turns and heads back out, all he could do was watch the line peel off the 6/0. This continued over and over.

Eventually Troy gets my shark over the bar first so I went out to leader it. After we get the hook out I see that Pablo finally got his over the bar, I ran over and try to grab it's tale but as soon as it felt me it took off again. I was able to get control of it by grabbing the leader and we finally had her on the beach. Two healthy sandbars taping out to 6'5" and 7'4", a personal best for Pablo who is only on his second shark fishing adventure. 










Pablo and his personal best 7'4" Sandbar Shark. 










Me posing with Pablo's shark. 











Thanks to Troy for lending a hand. Both sharks were release successfully. We kicked back the rest of the day just catching bait. Didn't' feel like getting pounded by the waves again so the plan was to catch more bait and wait till the evening to drop them. 

The bait rods stayed busy bringing in pompanos, sheepshead, whiting and a few pup sharks. Nick rolled in late in the afternoon just as we were getting baits ready. I gave Nick a fresh sheepshead to run out since he had been providing daily updates all week and was kind enough to pick up some shrimp for us. 











Sheepshead and pompano were on the menu tonight! 










to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Not long after sunset Nick hooks up on a nice 6'6" Sandbar that he tags.































After a while my Abu 10000 that I had in the second gut gets washed in with no marks on the pomp. We sat around the campfire and fired up the pit. 

Now you see me.









Now you don't. 










Not long after dinner I crashed out. Nick hopped up on my rack bc apparently I wouldn't wake up. The 12/0 had gone slack so he tightened it up for me. Thanks bud! The next morning I woke up well rested and with my two reels still out. I reel them in to investigate and one is untouched while the other one had a visitor. The beach was looking a little better today. 






























Pablo and the family left around noon at high tide which meant that I had to escort them out. No big deal, that's what the tow strap is for. When I return back Nick just released a 42" bull red. We both ran out a fresh sheepshead.

After a couple of hours and a few beers I was climbing off the shark rack when I somehow slipped and landed on my ankle the wrong way. At first I thought I broke it bc it swelled up almost instantly. Of course while I'm hopping around trying not to freak out bc of the pain and swelling, my casted rod with cut whiting decides to take off. I hop over to it and land a nice 27" redfish. Well that's makes me feel a little better.

Nick comes over to see what's going on and when I told him that I hurt my foot he looks down and say "Oh $h*t dude!" 




















to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I put some ice on it and took a little power nap. It didn't' hurt as much and I was able to limp around so it was back to business. We got baits ready and ran them out for the evening drop. 





















Once again, as soon the sun sets Nick is hooked up on a fish that picked up a cownose. The blacktip taped out to 5'11". Not long after that his other reel gets pick up. Nick reels it in only to find that the shark spit the hook. 








































As soon as we saw the mooning coming up my 12/0 goes slack. I climb up the rack and tighten up line only to have line start peeling off. As I tighten the drag I feel it go slack. I set it back down and went to finish chef'n up dinner hoping the shark would be back. 

Later that night as I was sleeping I heard it go off. I limped out of the tent cot only to find it slack again. ****! 30 minutes later it takes off again. This time I just stick my head out of the tent cot to see if continues to run. It doesn't so I went back to bed. I was in no condition to be hopping in and out of the tent cot. The next morning I woke up to the 6/0 washed up and the 12/0 broken off. The float for the 12/0 was nowhere to be seen! The pompano on the 6/0 had been hit. 




















to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

My foot on Sunday night.










Despite the conditions and my stupidity it was another good trip in the books. I hope Pablo doesn't think it's always like this. He just happened to come along on some decent trips. See yall on the sand!


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Great report. Thanks for taking the time to post it.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

way to go, some nice Sandys


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Sep 7, 2012)

By far the best report that I have ever read on here. Thanks and Great Job!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

very nice!! one he!! of a job!!!


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Good stuff! You always make it look easy. Cant wait to get back on the beach. Im stuck in Tyler for the next 7 weeks but maybe Ill see you in Gorda this summer.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Excellent report and photo's. Thanks for sharing. Nice Sandy's.

BTW: Nice Terrier!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Ya'll are making me jealous.Great report.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you for posting this report! Excellent reading as always. Keep up the good work!:cheers:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

legendary report , thanks

post up on the ankle , that looks bootable


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Excellent report.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

great report, take care of that foot. ouch!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. The foot is doing better.



jeeptex said:


> Good stuff! You always make it look easy. Cant wait to get back on the beach. Im stuck in Tyler for the next 7 weeks but maybe Ill see you in Gorda this summer.


Youll be out just in time when the trout are thick in the surf! Im sure I'll see you on the sand.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Great report


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Seeing those pix makes me want to go now, but I'll probably have to wait for the Ronald McDonald Tournament to do any serious shark fishing. :texasflag


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Fishing makes everything better! Great report



WHAT said:


> I'm hopping around trying not to freak out bc of the pain and swelling, my casted rod with cut whiting decides to take off. I hop over to it and land a nice 27" redfish. Well that's makes me feel a little better.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Man, you rocked it again on the Sandbars! Great trip and report.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Great report bud. Congrats! Hope the ankle gets better!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I saw this report at work, but wasn't able to view the pics. At home I can.

Great report and great pics. I hope the ankle is better soon.


----------



## cat_king (Mar 30, 2013)

Very nice trip! Cant wait to get down to the sand.


----------



## Omes (May 22, 2004)

Awesome report , great job . Thanks


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks guys!



bigfost said:


> I saw this report at work, but wasn't able to view the pics. At home I can.
> 
> Great report and great pics. I hope the ankle is better soon.


Sometimes I cant see pics on other peoples pics as well. I have to resort to my phone to view them. Must be the computers at work.


----------



## Sargentfisher (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice catch great pics.


----------



## superadd (Mar 18, 2012)

That is awesome I want to do some surf fishing so bad I can taste it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great shark report! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice fish and report. Too bad about the foot!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

nice report and nice sharks!!


----------



## RiffeShooter (Feb 17, 2013)

Going to Matagorda next weekend. I hope that weed continues to hold out! Nice report, thanks!:cheers:


----------

